# H20 Mellon catches personal best flathead



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to Bryan for breaking the 40 mark with a 41.8 lber...He also caught a 31-lber befor I got there to take the pic.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

judas priest!!! That thing is a monster. Good job man.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,bryan:B
ya know it's good one when it looks big with you as a backdrop 
landing two like those in a short trip is an extra bonus.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

NICE!! :B well, you have my PB beat. maybe i should fish with Jack more often i wanted to get out today but think my entire weekend is going to be spent doing "house work". BTW, bait used? deep? shallow?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go man, thats a fantastic catch, and a great way to end up the flattie season!
apparently the Mellon/Flathunter curse has be come the Mellon/salmonid curse.....

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bait was fresh cut shad, water was fairly deep, but not the deepest....Cmae close to where night prowler caught his persoanl best.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Very Nice Fish
Congrats H20 Mellon on the :B
Hope to see even bigger ones in your future! :B:B:B:B:B
Jonny


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Day81 said:


> judas priest!!! That thing is a monster. Good job man.


 Yeah! What he said! I can't wait for the day I catch on that size.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Fish!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats on your new PB!! A super flattie!!!!:B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The morning started off pretty well w/ me landing a 31.2# Flathead waiting for Flathunter to arrive, but an hour or so later it got a littler better when I was finally able to break the 40# mark. Both came from one of our "Old" spots that we rarely hit due to access issues, looks like we're going to have to hit it more often!

I feel like a big weight has been lifted off me, with breaking the 40# mark. I must say that the fight was amazing as I had to be careful because I was only using 20# line.

I had a great time fishign w/ Jack today. Work and home life has been so stressful over the last few months. Today made up for some of that!


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go Bryan!! Congrats!! That fish looks huge. Hopefully you will break your pb again soon!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught my fair share of nice flats this year.

Now it's my friends turn..Roger and Bryan have both landed there pb flatheads this year...And I am happy for them.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

AWESOME FISH Bryan !!!
I'm sure it was a great fight, Nice Job!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

great job bryan. congrats:B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish Bryan congrats!:B


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaaaang Thats A Brute...........congrats Mellon !!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew Brian and Jack would eventually break down and go paylaking together.

Way to go Brian


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish Bryan!!!! Congrats and hopefully many more :B :B :B :B :B will come in the future!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I thought you were going Skipjack fishing!!!! Tad bit big for a Skipjack, nice fish there Brian


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

.... Seems I'm a little late on the news, but that's a still an awesome fish Mellon.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

now those ten and twenty pounders wont be so thrilling anymore .i always have said that the best time to catch a big one is right after you catch a big one.i have caught a lot of nice fish within 10 to 15 minutes of each other.
congrats on the catch


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Brian nice to break the 40 mark


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Bryan, glad to hear year you finally got out there and caught her. I wish you many more:B


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just bringing this back up.

I think , well I know I am more happy that Bryan caught this fish, than if I caught it myself.

He paid his dues many times over and was finaly rewarded with a great fish, although he has caught some nice fish in the past, just not as good as this one.

I consider a 40-lb flathead caught in a river here in Ohio a true TROPHY FISH!

I hope he catches more and bigger ones next year.

I know with all the stress he had been dealing with, no time to fish, and also not catching alot of fish this year he almost felt like quitting.

This fish will keep him going for at least another year!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

yea thats for sure.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

not too late to break it again, water temps are back into the mid-50's and may reach 60's by weekend! if the water temps stay in the 50's i may be tking a ride over to the Scioto on Sat or Sun.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

I know I definitely want to make the most of this warm patch of weather, who knows maybe I'll actually catch a Flathead this year....


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - that's a great fish mellon - congrats and well deserved - and you got a 30lb earlier in the day - geez doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

DA MELLON will one day be universally recognized as THE GREATEST CATFISHERMAN EVER! sooner than you think!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. Thanks Dip, the truth will come out soon!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mellon Head finally breaks 40 ....:B ..Nice going Brian...by the way, has Dip even broke the 10 pound mark yet.... ...I can swear I've seen that background in person, but probably not.... ...congrats!! DA KING !!!


----------

